# Masturbation during COVID-19 "shelter at home"



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry if this general inquiry overlaps with other posts on this topic. I did do some searching prior, and did not see it addressed.

I am the higher drive partner in my marriage, which has always included the obvious....with a higher need than my wife, masturbation becomes a must, and fairly regularly. My wife and I are open about our masturbation, and no judgement either direction, but historically, I have usually waited until I had an empty house. With this COVID-19 pandemic, my wife, teenage kids, and I, have all been home around the clock for nearly 20 days now, and assuming we have another month to go (at least that is the projection as of today). With the kids home all the time, my wife's normally lower drive is even less, so for me, the masturbation interest has increased, but not much privacy. 

The other night, we had talked about having sex when we went to bed, but after a couple glasses of wine, wife was really tired, so said she no longer wanted to, so I just decided to give myself and orgasm, laying in bed next to her. She did not really react at all, and just rolled over to go to sleep. I was not expecting anything from her, but now wish I would have found somewhere else to take care of things. I always feel odd, masturbating in front of someone, who is not engaged in the moment. 

With little to no privacy options, and for a while, is it better for me to just tell her i need some alone time (assuming she is not interested), and have our bedroom to myself other times during the day? Is it odd to tell your lower desire partner that you want to go off and masturbate? I am not shy about it, and we tell each other we masturbate, but seems a bit clinical to say "hey honey, I am headed to our room for a bit to get off.....see in in 30 minutes"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Professional masturbator here! LoL!

My rate has actually declined because Mrs. C has started wanting more sex but I usually went anywhere from 2 to 5x a day.

The bathroom is your friend so during a shower works, excuse yourself to use the restroom and MB instead. You should be able to get all the relief you need.

You could also just get a little more discipline or organization with the kids.

Mrs. Conan and I only slowed down once and it wasn't because of children. Our bedroom was holy ground and no one entered our sanctuary without feeling honored and being invited.

Our kids new but so what? Shower sex is wonderful and clean too!😁🤠


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Professional masturbator here! LoL!
> 
> My rate has actually declined because Mrs. C has started wanting more sex but I usually went anywhere from 2 to 5x a day.
> 
> ...


My dear wife is just not into the idea of the kids knowing we are having sex, it is a distraction/turn off for her. It was fine when the kids were younger, but teenagers are "aware", and if my wife knows that they might hear, its a no go.

I have suggested shower sex, as we used to do that often years ago, but she has not taken me up on it so far. I guess I can just go the bathroom route...not like I never have before. I guess that is all any of us can do during this time. I am thankful I have the option to work, knowing many people do not, and my wife does not work, but I am used to having time often with an empty house....to take care of any urges.

Being stuck in the house for so many days has done a number on me.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

When my kids approx were teens and no longer needed a safe eye to be watching them it wasn't a big deal to ask DW if she wanted to "take a nap" with me, and with the stereo on we didn't violate any unspoken rules of decorum, it you will.

Later when they learned kind of naturally that we locked the bedroom door when napping sometimes it never was a big deal.

Our bedroom has always been off limits to their activities and that has been the rule and still is.

Even if our now grown kids are over and if I we want to retire early it's not a big deal, they know one of both of may get up later, again, but both kids know and understand and can appreciate the affection we show.

All in good taste, and with tact and Alexa, all fine.

Perhaps insisting that having private time is truly normal and the stereo is great muffler if you will, your W may loosen up? 

It's not that the kids don't believe you never have sex, but they would benefit from you both just approaching it as a normal function. What a good example. 

I certainly can't say what's best for you both but that's one way, and has worked great for us.

Hang in there.


----------

